# Good Golly Miss Molly



## hastalavista (7 Sep 2011)

[broken link removed]

Lost the plot
:According to reports, Mrs Mason, of College Lane, Worlingham, was arrested after her black neighbour Rosemarie O’Donnell complained about the doll being displayed in her window."

The window in question is not shown


----------



## PaddyBloggit (7 Sep 2011)

Window in question is here:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...iwog-window-dispute-neighbour-black-wife.html


----------



## micmclo (7 Sep 2011)

They edit the Enid Blython books nowadays to take out these terms
It's just a golliwog

Who remembers Golly Bars?
They changed the name after HB Icecream discovered they were turning Irish children into racists 
[broken link removed]


----------



## Betsy Og (7 Sep 2011)

While I'm usually anti the PC brigade I do think yer one was stirring it by putting it in the window.


----------



## gipimann (7 Sep 2011)

And what about Robertson's marmalade that used to have one of these chaps on the label?!


----------



## Marion (7 Sep 2011)

What about:

"Buy Lyons tea the quality tea ...."

The Minstrels' Ad.

Marion


----------



## dereko1969 (8 Sep 2011)

Betsy Og said:


> While I'm usually anti the PC brigade I do think yer one was stirring it by putting it in the window.


 
I think you've hit the nail on the head here, this does not seem to be any sort of an accident and is part of a wider dispute.


----------



## liaconn (8 Sep 2011)

I still think taking up police time with this is ridiculous and is demeaning to the people who have suffered genuine racist abuse. At best, the doll was put there unintentionally, at worst it was a silly childish gesture by the other woman. Totally over the top reaction, in my view. It would have been more dignified to just contemptuously ignore it.


----------



## dereko1969 (8 Sep 2011)

If you were involved in a dispute with your neighbour over in the UK and they put up a leprachaun doll in the window afterwards, how would you feel? I wouldn't have myself down as sensitive but I'd be fairly sure in the scenario i'm painting that I'd be onto the police about it.


----------



## liaconn (8 Sep 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> If you were involved in a dispute with your neighbour over in the UK and they put up a leprachaun doll in the window afterwards, how would you feel? I wouldn't have myself down as sensitive but I'd be fairly sure in the scenario i'm painting that I'd be onto the police about it.


 
I'd be upset and think they were being incredibly nasty but I honestly don't think I'd ask the police to press charges - have a word with the woman, maybe, but not take her to court over it.


----------



## Maximus152 (8 Sep 2011)

Marion said:


> What about:
> 
> "Buy Lyons tea the quality tea ...."
> 
> ...


 

lol I remember that add, can still hear the gingle, even recall the coupons.... This months lyons tea winner of a Ford Escort is!!!!


----------

